# Just starting. Lots of questions.



## Mr_IC (Sep 7, 2014)

We're going to start raising chickens next year for eggs. I'm pretty settled on Laced Wyandottes, preferably Blue-Laced Reds. Although I saw some Cochins yesterday and they could grow on me. I like chickens with big butts and unique feathers. 

First question: how do I go about finding a breeder in my area (Seattle)? We went to the state fair yesterday. I was hoping to find someone who raises them, but it was a bust. 

What are your thoughts on getting chicks from a mail-order hatchery versus from a breeder? It seems to me that quality would be more predictable from a breeder, but I'm new to this. Haven't had chickens since I was a kid 30 years ago! 

How about getting a hen to raise the chicks versus brooding them ourselves? Do they get any benefit from being taught how to chicken by their mom? I want them to all be friendly and able to be handled.

What about a rooster? We live in a rural area. I'm not opposed to producing more chicks, but don't want to have a ton of them. We're just interested in eggs for now. I'm not sure I can stomach slaughtering any although I'm not against the concept - just can't handle it myself.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Wyandottes and Cochins are quiet and gentle breeds. At least mine are. I don't know about finding a breeder. I ordered mine through the mail but I use mine for eggs and don't show them and any chicks I sell are mixed breed. If you get them in the mail some may die in transit so you have to prepare for it. You can get a rooster and not worry about having lots of chicks. Make sure you collect your eggs every day so the hen won't sit on them long. Have fun and enjoy !!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I had to make another post because 
I couldn't remember the other question. Lol. The ones I incubate in the house are extremely friendly and follow me everywhere when they are big enough to go out in the coop. I have a broody leghorn and a broody blue Orpington. I have an egg under each to see how good they are at mothering so I will let you know if they hatch and their temperament. I would think if they were raised by a hen instead of you then they would probably be more predator savvy and wary of strangers. Maybe someone with experience on using broody hens can give you better information.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Use the internet, just like you did finding this forum. Search out Wyandotte breeders. I'm not sure how widely popular they are but if you find someone it mind end up with having to ship birds in. The problem with getting hatchery birds is they are pretty well spent by age 2. Some earlier, some later. 

A single hen might like having the chicks as company but there is the question, will she raise them? Not all have strong maternal instincts and will not automatically raise chicks that are not theirs. 

If your hens are free ranging having a rooster or two will help protect them. They are very alert and warn for any perceived danger. But they are not necessary if the girls are in a secure run. 

If you go to a breeder you could start off slower and purchase a trio from a serious breeder. Raise chicks from that trio and grow your flock very rapidly. 

But you need to see if Wyandottes are known for going broody. If not then you will need an incubator.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I had two who were broody this Spring, and neither one would raise the day old babies. Happily I brought them inside with me to hand raise like I usually do. 

Got my girls from a local feed mill that ordered them for me. They have always had a nice selection to choose from so this time around I did get a silver laced wyandotte, ameraucana, and my first buff orpington. All chickens have their own personalities. I did pick mine according to the book description of them. So far my buff rules the roost, the wyandotte is a bit of a cute little sass, and my ameraucana is a chatter box. They are just now turning 3 months old so their personalities will develop more yet into little individuals. 

My australorp is my most submissive. The barred rocks have been sweet too. My rir's all have passed away (I started with 3 - day olds). One at 1 yr and the other two this Spring at 4 yrs. My mixed breed is skittish but friendly and also a sturdy girl. I live where there is no lacking for snow in the winter which is our longest season. 

Its been a case of trial and error and LOTS of researching as I raise my girls. Chickens are always keeping me on my toes! Soon as you think you have something figured out, they'll teach you something new again. If you like irresistably fluffy bums, australorps, orpingtons, and wyandottes are perfect. =) Those are the breeds I've had so far that are the most fluffy of my crew. Lilah looks like she has bloomers on with all her fluff around her legs (australorp). 

I have no tips for you as far as keeping a roo goes (I don't have one) but I know many others on here will. 

Looking forward to you getting your peeps.  They're sooo much fun and totally addicting to have!!!


----------



## chickenluver (Sep 25, 2014)

*New chicken owner looking for help, please *

Hello All, I am new to this, I have just started this wonderful world of chickens. I ordered my chics and recieved them from a breeder in May. I have Dominics, Rhode Island Reds, and Silver Leghorns. I also have two Roosters. I have so many questions, and have searched the web for months not finding the answers.... I am so happy to find this page!!!  So now I hope to find all the answers.. without driven anyone crazy. So my first question is.. Once I have seen my rooster mate with a hen, how long does it take for her to lay eggs?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !! A hen does not need a rooster to be able to lay eggs. You only need a rooster to fertilize the eggs so you can hatch them. A hen usually starts laying around six months old. Some breeds take longer or a shorter amount of time.


----------

